# Is fat ugly?



## Geek (Nov 8, 2006)

Is fat ugly?


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

LMAO, is that for real?

No, fat definitely NOT ugly at all.


----------



## Grace (Nov 8, 2006)

Ew those pictures are so unappealing! Fat is not ugly, anerexia is. No affense.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 8, 2006)

Those pics are soooo photoshopped! But geez, that's disturbing...I need to go eat something, because all of a sudden I feel like my butt bones are poking out of my pants.


----------



## LVA (Nov 8, 2006)

are these pics real? ... they look like walking skeleton, ... getting too fat (obesity) can be a bit unhealthy ... but other than that ... fat isn't ugly @ all.


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 8, 2006)

i think those photos were photoshopped too, but anyway, that looked disgusting.


----------



## Ilumine (Nov 8, 2006)

Some of those photos do look photoshopped.

Quite nasty. I hope no one finds those appealing!


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think those photos were photoshopped too, but anyway, that looked disgusting. I thought so too.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah they look very obviously photoshopped but, disgusting nonetheless!! i've seen real pics of people just about that thin though and it's quite sad. too much of anything isn't appealing, IMO.. too big, too small. there's a huge grey area but, being that thin is not attractive AT ALL.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 8, 2006)

One of the models Gizzle is not like that, so its photoshopped. Thats sad. Over weight people are unhealthy medically, then to the other extreme we have people who are just skirnking, killing thesmevles away. Its sad.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG!!!!

I HOPE these are photoshopped. The model on 5th pic (last pic on 1st row) is Eva Herzigova and she had an amazing body (at least a while ago)!


----------



## beautynista (Nov 8, 2006)

That's really disturbing.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 8, 2006)

Gosh! anyone would look fat next to them! lol that is a mess


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 8, 2006)

Geez, that's bad but majorly photoshopped. Also, I don't think designers would use someone that sickly to show off their work.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 8, 2006)

there is such a thing as being too thin and such a thing as being too fat.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Photoshopped yes but still disgusting!!! i agree!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 8, 2006)

That's totally gross. Photoshopped or not, people who think being that thin is a goal to aspire to need serious help!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

Photoshopped or not, that's freakin' gross! EW, EW, EW!!!


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, that's disgusting ...


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 8, 2006)

I would much rather be curvy ( hense thicker, fuller, fatter ) than boney.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2006)

I like some meat on my bones.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2006)

FAT is not only ugly but a turn off and by the way tony those pics are NOT real


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 8, 2006)

Those pictures are most definitely photoshopped. But, I have to say that some people just naturally have that runway model frame. My friend Robyn is almost

5'10", mabye 100 pounds, has thighs that are like the size of my calf, and eats like crazy. And no there is nothing wrong with her medically - it's just the way she's built. She's always been that way. Granted, some of these models are anorexic or bulimic, but some of them are just born that way, and I don't think we should be labeling everyone that is very thin as anorexic.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those pictures are most definitely photoshopped. But, I have to say that some people just naturally have that runway model frame. My friend Robyn is almost 5'10", mabye 100 pounds, has thighs that are like the size of my calf, and eats like crazy. And no there is nothing wrong with her medically - it's just the way she's built. She's always been that way. Granted, some of these models are anorexic or bulimic, but some of them are just born that way, and I don't think we should be labeling everyone that is very thin as anorexic.

Very true!


----------



## Nox (Nov 8, 2006)

Tony, those are all very famous "Thinspiration" pictures. Almost all the Pro-ana websites have them. It's a tool girls use as a measuring stick, and for inspiration to *completely shed their need* for food to achieve that status. They really put women who look like this on a high pedastal.


----------



## Saja (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FAT is not only ugly but a turn off and by the way tony those pics are NOT real Wow....


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 8, 2006)

I really hope that is photoshopped. If not..:




ukes::


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 8, 2006)

i have always said to myself that i live in the wrong century. the beauties of 200 yrs ago were about a size 20 - that was considered healthy and the *right* size a woman should be.

when i see pics like that, i breaks my heart to know that there is someone out there who is looking at that thinking that *that* is the ideal beauty.


----------



## Nox (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have always said to myself that i live in the wrong century. the beauties of 200 yrs ago were about a size 20 - that was considered healthy and the *right* size a woman should be. when i see pics like that, i breaks my heart to know that there is someone out there who is looking at that thinking that *that* is the ideal beauty.

I bet secretly, a lot of men do prefer a women with a little bit of soft flesh to hold onto, no matter how much being thin is lauded. My husband's favorite part of my body is my derrier (the largest, curviest, softest part of me.) But, just plain ol' fat is not attractive in itself since it doesn't necessarily enhance the looks of a person. I think a woman who is thick, with a well defined shape is just as aesthetically beautiful as a thin woman with a defined shape. Really, the issue is, is she held to together and shapely, or is her shape hard to distinguish? Not being filled out, and overstuffed figures are both equally unattractive to me.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 8, 2006)

_Eww thats nasty. Fat isnt ugly well i have too much of it and dont like it but whatever_


----------



## Kathy (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FAT is not only ugly but a turn off and by the way tony those pics are NOT real Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm wonderin'. You really have a strong aversion to "fat" and I notice you have a pic of Nicole Richie in your signature. Nicole has some serious weight issues. As in, she looks gross and doesn't seem to want to acknowledge it. 
We can't all be thin and a perfect size 6 or whatever perfect is supposed to be these days. I'd much rather be chunky than look like some of the "women" in those pics. They look like they belong in a concentration camp. Do you really thinkk that's attractive?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 8, 2006)

Saying that they're gross because they're so thin is just as offensive as calling someone overweight fat or gross. They're not gross, they just need help, if photoshop wasn't heavily used.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saying that they're gross because they're so thin is just as offensive as calling someone overweight fat or gross. They're not gross, they just need help, if photoshop wasn't heavily used. yes i agree they BOTH need help.


----------



## Saja (Nov 8, 2006)

I think people need to think about who they might be hurting before they speak. I dont know about anyone else.....but this thread completelt ruined my day.


----------



## mabelwan (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG! That's gross! Fat is totally not ugly!


----------



## ivette (Nov 8, 2006)

too much of anything, i believe is no good- especially dieting


----------



## Kathy (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saying that they're gross because they're so thin is just as offensive as calling someone overweight fat or gross. They're not gross, they just need help, if photoshop wasn't heavily used. Touche' - you're right in that. You do have to admit though, it's much more accepted in general society when someone is on the thin side than when they are on the fat side. Obviously these pics are extreme photoshopped examples. I'm talking about averages here.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 8, 2006)

Photoshopped or not, that is highly disturbing... There is some truth within it though, because a lot of people nowadays really do have pressure on them to be THIN, THIN, THIN!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2006)

I used these same pics in a presentation for a class and some guy actually said he liked girls like that. Eewww! No joke, he was serious!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used these same pics in a presentation for a class and some guy actually said he liked girls like that. Eewww! No joke, he was serious! He must've been visually impaired. lol. Maybe they were so skinny he couldn't even see them? lol.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 8, 2006)

I would never want to strive to be that skinny!! I agree w/ Saja that we need to be thinking about what we say before we say it!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think people need to think about who they might be hurting before they speak. I dont know about anyone else.....but this thread completelt ruined my day. Agreed.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm wonderin'. You really have a strong aversion to "fat" and I notice you have a pic of Nicole Richie in your signature. Nicole has some serious weight issues. As in, she looks gross and doesn't seem to want to acknowledge it. 
We can't all be thin and a perfect size 6 or whatever perfect is supposed to be these days. I'd much rather be chunky than look like some of the "women" in those pics. They look like they belong in a concentration camp. Do you really thinkk that's attractive?

no i dont have a strong aversion to fat but the thread ask do you think fat is ugly so to be honest i do find double chins dimple ass and fat rolls in the mid section gross and people who wear small clothes and let it all hang out and to be honest those pic are not real there images to pick on people that are thin of course thats gross but it's NOT reality no one that thin would be walking a runway or any where else i think they would be in the hospital on there death bed dont you so if any one finds my comments offensive to bad there being hyprocrits it's ok to talk about thin people and it dosent matter whos feelings get hurt but omg as soon as han is honest about the reality of overweight people im wrong what if i took a overweight persons picture and blew it up to make them look even fatter than they really are would that not cause a controvercy


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 8, 2006)

whoa.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think people need to think about who they might be hurting before they speak. I dont know about anyone else.....but this thread completelt ruined my day. i think your right people do need to think befor they speak about people rather it be fat or thin because it does hurt both side of the fences and im just let the fat folks that talk shit get a dose of there own medicine and if the mods want to flag me for it so be it


----------



## Saja (Nov 8, 2006)

Whatever....this conversation isnt gonna go anywheres pleasent.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 8, 2006)

MY cuz send that to me in an email a while ago. I know for sure a few of those are not photoshopped. My cuzin knows a couple of those girls (like tv wise) And she said they are actually that skinny, that is not photoshopped. And yes even 2nd time around seeing it I still want to puke.

BTW this might not be my place but some of you need to settle down. WE all have oppinions who cares. THe name through email was is fat ugly?? Dont take it so serious people. The point is those women are disgusting.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

> I know for sure a few of those are not photoshopped. My cuzin knows a couple of those girls (like tv wise) And she said they are actually that skinny' date=' that is not photoshopped. [/quote']
> I'm sorry, but those pics are definitely photoshopped. Yes, those women are really skinny in real life, but whoever photoshopped those didn't even do a good job. The edges around their wastes, arms, and legs are either too blurred or overly sharp (depending on where in the pics the alterations were made). Also, some of the pics you can obviously see where the stamp tool was used to copy the backgrounds to thin out their figures.
> 
> I'm not saying this to say "you're wrong"...I just wanted to make it clear that these images are not the real thing.


----------



## mintesa (Nov 8, 2006)

is fat ugly? is thin ugly? define fat... define thin?

I was skinny (size 6))in highschool and everyone called me walking stick and that I had no boobs, and that i should eat more.

I got chubby (size 12) in college, and everyone i met on the street from high school said "WOW s*** men you are getting so fat!"

The problem is just "those people".

I dont think fat is ugly, I dont think skinny is ugly, as long as you are a kind, clean, groomed person.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 8, 2006)

That's disgusting!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know for sure a few of those are not photoshopped. My cuzin knows a couple of those girls (like tv wise) And she said they are actually that skinny' date=' that is not photoshopped. [/quote']
> I'm sorry, but those pics are definitely photoshopped. Yes, those women are really skinny in real life, but whoever photoshopped those didn't even do a good job. The edges around their wastes, arms, and legs are either too blurred or overly sharp (depending on where in the pics the alterations were made). Also, some of the pics you can obviously see where the stamp tool was used to copy the backgrounds to thin out their figures.
> 
> I'm not saying this to say "you're wrong"...I just wanted to make it clear that these images are not the real thing.
> ...


----------



## jessimau (Nov 9, 2006)

Fat is not inherently ugly just as thin is not inherently beautiful. There are unattractive people throughout the spectrum. The attractiveness of "fat" can be discussed without dragging in the other extreme. In fact, to ask if fat is ugly and then show pictures (photoshopped or not) of unhealthily skinny women is disingenuous at best. Those pictures have nothing to do with the question asked. People at either extreme could be said to be "ugly" because they're unhealthy. We're programmed to reject visibly unhealthy mate because it ensures the strength of the species and the probability that our genes will be carried on (if you want to go all evolutionary about it).

What really bothers me about a subject like this is that people will put down others (mostly unintentionally, I think) when making their points. Like: "real women have curves" or "I may not have boobs, but at least I don't have rolls either." What gets me the most is the "real women have..." comments. Real women come in all shapes and sizes and deal with their own body issues on a daily basis. Some want to lose weight, some want to gain weight, and some are at dangerous extremes on one side or the other, but we're all still "real" people.

If most of us were to see a lump of fat, we'd probably say that it's ugly. So techincally, the answer to Tony's question could be yes. That doesn't mean we think that people who have a bit too much fat hanging around are ugly. I don't even know how to articulate it; this thread left me with a knot in my stomach.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is fat ugly? is thin ugly? define fat... define thin?
I dont think fat is ugly, I dont think skinny is ugly, as long as you are a kind, clean, groomed person.

Thank you for these words. I agree. And a person, like you, who is sensitive and caring about the feelings of others--now THAT is a deeply, deeply beautiful person!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well sorry I cant agree wtih you on this one. I know alot of us here think we are photoshop experts and Im not trying to be rude sorry but we can only see a fake pic from a real pic to a certian extent. I to am good with Photoshop and can tell a fake pic from a real pic. And yes I will agree that some of those pics do look photoshopped but look at the third and fourth pic. How do those look photoshopped?? There is no blur in them. It is extremely difficult to take an average person and make them look that skinny in photoshop. And if it is photoshopped its done extremely well.
> Ask yourself this why would those be photoshopped if (and you said it yourself) there are people that skinny in the world??? Why not just get real pics instead of photoshopping??
> 
> To me the third and fourth pics both appear to be photoshopped. I could explain why, but I'm sure you don't care to hear it. I guess we will agree to disagree then.
> ...


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fat is not inherently ugly just as thin is not inherently beautiful. There are unattractive people throughout the spectrum. The attractiveness of "fat" can be discussed without dragging in the other extreme. In fact, to ask if fat is ugly and then show pictures (photoshopped or not) of unhealthily skinny women is disingenuous at best. Those pictures have nothing to do with the question asked. People at either extreme could be said to be "ugly" because they're unhealthy. We're programmed to reject visibly unhealthy mate because it ensures the strength of the species and the probability that our genes will be carried on (if you want to go all evolutionary about it).
What really bothers me about a subject like this is that people will put down others (mostly unintentionally, I think) when making their points. Like: "real women have curves" or "I may not have boobs, but at least I don't have rolls either." What gets me the most is the "real women have..." comments. Real women come in all shapes and sizes and deal with their own body issues on a daily basis. Some want to lose weight, some want to gain weight, and some are at dangerous extremes on one side or the other, but we're all still "real" people.

If most of us were to see a lump of fat, we'd probably say that it's ugly. So techincally, the answer to Tony's question could be yes. That doesn't mean we think that people who have a bit too much fat hanging around are ugly. I don't even know how to articulate it; this thread left me with a knot in my stomach.

I agree with this alot. It goes back to me saying everyone has their own oppinion. Also just to clarify this is not Tony's question I dont think. This was sent through email to alot of people. I got this from a chain letter and the title of the email said is fat ugly?? SO I think maybe Tony just got this through email and gave the thread title what the title was of the email. Anyways I do agree, the more you look at this the more it goes back to oppinions and shallow people etc etc... Everyone has their own oppinion. To me I find it gross that these girls are this skinny, as well as I find it gross if a girl is very very overweight. Some guys I know like bigger women, and some I know would maybe like those skinny girls im not sure. 
Also I hear that comment a real girl has etc etc.. I know what you mean. Well I mean I cant say I know how it feels because im not a woman haha but ive seen comments like that through message boards. That angers me too when a girl thinks she knows exactly what a woman needs to be perfect. Same with guys. Some think you need to be extremely built, nice set of hair, and tall to be attractive. But some women dont like that.



> Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To me the third and fourth pics both appear to be photoshopped. I could explain why, but I'm sure you don't care to hear it. I guess we will agree to disagree then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jessimau (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Tyler!



I didn't realize it was an e-mail going around, but it reminds me of things I see on another board I post on where the woman who runs it will post things that are sometimes controversial just to get us talking (it's a political/current events board, plus I post on a feminism board, not that my feminism's showing or anything...



).


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok fair enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Maybe your right, I dunno. They dont look photoshopped to me but oh well. Not worth argueing over



. Truce? lol.





Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Tyler!



I didn't realize it was an e-mail going around, but it reminds me of things I see on another board I post on where the woman who runs it will post things that are sometimes controversial just to get us talking (it's a political/current events board, plus I post on a feminism board, not that my feminism's showing or anything...



). Wow, that political/current events board must be pretty heated! Such discussions usually are. lol.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 9, 2006)

I just finished doing an assignment on anorexia.. its quite sad actually.. and not beautiful at all!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Tyler!



I didn't realize it was an e-mail going around, but it reminds me of things I see on another board I post on where the woman who runs it will post things that are sometimes controversial just to get us talking (it's a political/current events board, plus I post on a feminism board, not that my feminism's showing or anything...



). Sorry for going off topic (not that this topic is any great loss to go off of...lol) But what board is that? pm me because I'd be curious to check it out. Thanks


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whatever....this conversation isnt gonna go anywheres pleasent. whatever"shurgs" it's ovious you cant deal with controvercy subjects rather it be weight issues or race ones from what i read on the other thread just because you ignore problems doesnt make them better or go away and honestly i dont think i have read one thread about gross fat people or obest issues because it hit's to close to home for alot of people and is very sensitive subject so it's easy to pick on people with the oppisite problems because it's not your problem so to speak and i wasnt trying to be insensitive to people that are over weight which by the way consider to be a deadly eating disorder if it's severe but if i posted pics of fat people and constanly pick and made rude comments after awhile it would get old and there alot of members on mut and im sure theres a handfull that are batteling there on eating disorders that get just as turn off as you did everytime they read those snotty comments


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

We should all be able to deal with subjects like this. Its not a big deal and I think Han you are getting a little to worked up. Its a serious topic but I do agree its something we should all feel comfortable (or atleast we should just talk about it) . For example acne is as bad as weight, I was apart of acne.org for almost 3 years talking about skin and weight problems with others. But there are some that dont like to talk about it, and thats not a bad thing. Some people are just sensitive to this kind of thing. I left the org because I got sick of talking about my face and other ppl face. Started annoying me. Same with me leaving health board E. I am a personal trainer so I know to give advice to people on weight but after a while it just got overly depressing and some people just dont want to deal with that.


----------



## Saja (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever"shurgs" it's ovious you cant deal with controvercy subjects rather it be weight issues or race ones from what i read on the other thread just because you ignore problems doesnt make them better or go away and honestly i dont think i have read one thread about gross fat people or obest issues because it hit's to close to home for alot of people and is very sensitive subject so it's easy to pick on people with the oppisite problems because it's not your problem so to speak and i wasnt trying to be insensitive to people that are over weight which by the way consider to be a deadly eating disorder if it's severe but if i posted pics of fat people and constanly pick and made rude comments after awhile it would get old and there alot of members on mut and im sure theres a handfull that are batteling there on eating disorders that get just as turn off as you did everytime they read those snotty comments I said whatever because I dont believe this is the place or way to discuss this. I dont think text is the way to properly explain oneself, because I am sure that we could discuss this in person without issue. You can say what you want about the other thread....Its just not the place to deal with this. We are adults on a MAKEUP FORUM....Im really not going to fight with you. You dont have to like me, I really dont care anymore....fighting on MUT is stupid. I really REALLY dont wanna fight about this. MUT is supposed to be a happy place, lets just drop it.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, I've been at both ends of the spectrum! Way too skinny and way too fat and I think people need to relax and be happy with themselves! The thing that makes these pictures scary and gross is the fact that these girls aren't happy and they never will be! They still see themselves as fat! I think that's what is disgusting, not the womens bodies, but their minds! I think it's disgusting that they will probably die and not live up to their potential because they aren't perfect enough! Han is right! Being overweight is just as serious of an eating disorder because you can also die from it! I don't know if these are photo shopped or not, but I've known people like this so it's very real for someone to look like this! I know a part of my thinking is distorted from when I was too thin and told I was fat, and I see these pictures and it triggers something inside of me, but I'm smart enough to not fall into that! I don't think the question asked was meant to be offensive, the way I took it was, is fat really all that ugly after looking at someone with none! I think it was meant to make people realize that fat is not ugly and if they have some (a little or a lot) they should be happy and accept themselves anyway!! People need fat to survive and to live!

Edit! I just wanted to add, so I don't offend anyone, being overweight is not an eating disorder unless it is out of hand! Any time you have an unhealthy relationship with food and body image, you should seek help to resolve it!


----------



## Thais (Nov 9, 2006)

T, you realize that these pics are digitally altered, right?


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif T, you realize that these pics are digitally altered, right? How do you know this? Im not saying your wrong im just asking how you know this. I will send these pics to a friend of mine who is very good with photoshop and see what he says. As a matter of fact one of you can do it haha through email




That way you will know for sure.

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I've been at both ends of the spectrum! Way too skinny and way too fat and I think people need to relax and be happy with themselves! The thing that makes these pictures scary and gross is the fact that these girls aren't happy and they never will be! They still see themselves as fat! I think that's what is disgusting, not the womens bodies, but their minds! I think it's disgusting that they will probably die and not live up to their potential because they aren't perfect enough! Han is right! Being overweight is just as serious of an eating disorder because you can also die from it! I don't know if these are photo shopped or not, but I've known people like this so it's very real for someone to look like this! I know a part of my thinking is distorted from when I was too thin and told I was fat, and I see these pictures and it triggers something inside of me, but I'm smart enough to not fall into that! I don't think the question asked was meant to be offensive, the way I took it was, is fat really all that ugly after looking at someone with none! I think it was meant to make people realize that fat is not ugly and if they have some (a little or a lot) they should be happy and accept themselves anyway!! People need fat to survive and to live!
Edit! I just wanted to add, so I don't offend anyone, being overweight is not an eating disorder unless it is out of hand! Any time you have an unhealthy relationship with food and body image, you should seek help to resolve it!

Great point at the end of your comment there. However I do want to say that there is always going to be something worse out there. Yes we can all stop crying over every little flaw we have but its ok to still think we dont look good and want to improve ourself. That would be like showing me a pic of someone with an extremely burnt face and has so much scars you cant see his face and then saying to me is your acne really all that bad?? Well no its not but its still enough to anger me. Just like girls that has some fat on them, no its not that bad but you could still see them being hurt over it and wasnting to lose it. THere is always worse stuff in the world, but it doesnt matter sometimes.


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We should all be able to deal with subjects like this. Its not a big deal and I think Han you are getting a little to worked up. Its a serious topic but I do agree its something we should all feel comfortable (or atleast we should just talk about it) . For example acne is as bad as weight, I was apart of acne.org for almost 3 years talking about skin and weight problems with others. But there are some that dont like to talk about it, and thats not a bad thing. Some people are just sensitive to this kind of thing. I left the org because I got sick of talking about my face and other ppl face. Started annoying me. Same with me leaving health board E. I am a personal trainer so I know to give advice to people on weight but after a while it just got overly depressing and some people just dont want to deal with that. tyler iam dealing with this crazy ass subject but as soon as i reverse it i got attack as long as i go along and agree with everyone else it's all good as soon as i started talking about overweight no one wanted to hear that but it's all good i enjoy topics that are controvercy and thanks for this thread tony i was enjoying it


----------



## Thais (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you know this? Im not saying your wrong im just asking how you know this. I will send these pics to a friend of mine who is very good with photoshop and see what he says. As a matter of fact one of you can do it haha through email



That way you will know for sure.


Great point at the end of your comment there. However I do want to say that there is always going to be something worse out there. Yes we can all stop crying over every little flaw we have but its ok to still think we dont look good and want to improve ourself. That would be like showing me a pic of someone with an extremely burnt face and has so much scars you cant see his face and then saying to me is your acne really all that bad?? Well no its not but its still enough to anger me. Just like girls that has some fat on them, no its not that bad but you could still see them being hurt over it and wasnting to lose it. THere is always worse stuff in the world, but it doesnt matter sometimes.

i know this because they included 2 pics of a brazilian model called Gisele bundchen, and I KNOW she is not that skinny.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tyler iam dealing with this crazy ass subject but as soon as i reverse it i got attack as long as i go along and agree with everyone else it's all good as soon as i started talking about overweight no one wanted to hear that but it's all good i enjoy topics that are controvercy and thanks for this thread tony i was enjoying it



Oh well I wasnt attacking you... I was just saying, but I agree I think its fair we get to talk about weight in general. However I dont think Tony intended for this to happen haha.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my god. How can they let models like that work? That's awful!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know this because they included 2 pics of a brazilian model called Gisele bundchen, and I KNOW she is not that skinny. Oh well fair enough. I have no idea who that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I guess I cant comment.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know this because they included 2 pics of a brazilian model called Gisele bundchen, and I KNOW she is not that skinny. LOL. I noticed that, too.

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you know this? Im not saying your wrong im just asking how you know this. I will send these pics to a friend of mine who is very good with photoshop and see what he says. As a matter of fact one of you can do it haha through email



That way you will know for sure. I'm a graphic designer, Tyler. Photoshop is a large part of my job.


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

Uh oh, I just came back to check this thread and I see I started some drama, DOH! I wanted to apologize if I made some people upset/mad/sad by posting this or by the title of this thread. For the record, I didn't title it!



It was an email that came into me titled "Is fat ugly?"

So, let's all get along


----------



## mintesa (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So, let's all get along


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 9, 2006)

I've seen those pictures before. Totally gross. I can't understand why ANYONE would want to look like THAT!!!!!


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know this because they included 2 pics of a brazilian model called Gisele bundchen, and I KNOW she is not that skinny. you are right!!


----------



## jaybe (Nov 9, 2006)

It makes me sad when I hear someone described as disgusting or whatever based on the way they look. Every person who has a problem with their weight -whether over/underweight has a story. My point is that the media has become obsessed with labelling, judging and objectifying celebs and like sheep we've all followed and do the same to each other.

That's my view. And those pics are definitely photoshopped.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry Jaybe I have to disagree. Thats the world for you. To me that is disgusting to let yourself get to the point of being so skinny its close to death. That is just gross, and not many people find that attractive. I will say this if it was a disease then its different because they cant help it. Still doesnt look good but we feel bad for them and know its not their fault so I have more sympothy for them. But for models that were at once normal weight and now they constanly think they are fat and have to keep losing more and more weight thats their own fault. I know some people say thats a disease but its not, its all in the mind. They can help iit if they truely want to. Its not like they got cancer and its eating away at their body. Thats my view on this, I know alot of people dont like it but thats how I feel.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2006)

Oops, perhaps I was a bit late in posting th^at.

As to whether the pics are photoshopped or not....






And regardless, it's not nice to make fun of people whether it be for being under or over weight!

This thread makes me feel constipated.


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry Jaybe I have to disagree. Thats the world for you. To me that is disgusting to let yourself get to the point of being so skinny its close to death. That is just gross, and not many people find that attractive. I will say this if it was a disease then its different because they cant help it. Still doesnt look good but we feel bad for them and know its not their fault so I have more sympothy for them. But for models that were at once normal weight and now they constanly think they are fat and have to keep losing more and more weight thats their own fault. I know some people say thats a disease but its not, its all in the mind. They can help iit if they truely want to. Its not like they got cancer and its eating away at their body. Thats my view on this, I know alot of people dont like it but thats how I feel. your right tyler that is pathetic and gross but it's NOT reality those pictures are NOT real the models dont really look like that there not that thin the only person i have ever seen that look that thin was my dad when he was in th hospital dieing and was being feed through tubes for months and guess what he was to weak to walk or even sit up so dont feel bad for gisele bundchen she is hot and healthy looking thats not really her


----------



## jessimau (Nov 9, 2006)

Umm...Tyler, Anorexia is a disease. So is Bulimia. People have considered those to be "all in the mind" although we're now coming to find that certain neurotransmitters may play a part. It saddens me that you're so dismissive of "these models" just because of the industry they're in and the chouces they've made. If the industry is putting that kind of pressure on females, there's something seriously wrong with the INDUSTRY, not the girls (although the girls may develop serious problems).

Other diseases that people have just said are all in the mind: depression, anxiety, post-traumatic stress disorder, premenstrual dysphoric disorder, body dysmorphic disorder, schizophrenia...you get the idea.

There is a whole class of mental diseases &amp; disorders. Dismissing something because you feel it's caused by the way someone thinks, IMO, shows that you don't have a very good understanding of mental disorders overall and eating/body image disorders specifically. People with mental diseases and disorders are already stigmatized enough.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes I see what you are saying but I still find it disgusting regardless that any girl would want to put their body to that limit. I guess we have now found out that the photos are fake but lets assume they are real, its their choice if they want to be in the modeling busness or not. That is what I mean, and Anorexia to you may be a disease but to me I believe its not. WHy cant a girl walk away from the buisness if she doesnt like it??? Yes modeling is tough but if you cant handle it then walk away. That is what I mean. As I said before its different when its something they cant control but I dont feel bad for girls that have Anorexia.. Well actually nevermind that because some girls it comes on and they have no choice just because they have a rough life. But for the most part I dont feel bad for the models because they bring it on themself. There are alot of models that look good and arent 90 lbs. But then there are some that just cant take it and think they are fat and keep losing more and more weight... Why cant they stop??? 

It has been said by many that anorexia gets worse and worse... SO I dont understand why women cant walk away from it before it gets any worse. Anyways this is going way off topic, because this is not my argument. My argument is I think that looks gross, and it is to be expected. Whether a girl purposely got that skinny, or did it because of depression its to be expect that its going to gross alot of people out.

This is not just weight though, its with anything... Thats the world. And there is a huge difference between being shallow and being real. If a girl shaves her head bald obviously that is going to turn a few heads and to me that is unnatractive. Same with people that have scars, severe acne etc etc... To say nothing in this world is unnatractive would be a lie. Im not shallow, but I know where the line is.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 10, 2006)

My only quibble is that you don't understand Anorexia. It's not a choice, it's a disease. There are, quite often, neurotransmitters involved that are correlated with the behavior. It's a sickness, albeit a mental one. It may seem like a choice, and that's how many of its sufferers will talk about it, but really it has its roots in anxiety disorders. Would you say that someone who has agoraphobia so bad that they have panic attacks every time they leave the house is just making a choice and could just choose to walk out the door and be okay?


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

I dont know what agoraphobia is sorry




. But with Anorexia I just cant see why some cant walk away from it. Your right I dont understand Anorexia, thats why im talking about it to get a better understanding. However this is a huge topic change compared to what I was talking about before with the matter of saying its gross the way they look. So I dont really know what we are talking about anymore. However I dont know much about Anorexia but the reason I say why cant some women walk away from it is because I have heard but other girls that its compared to men and bodybuilding. Some of the freaks that want to get so big and they dont think they are big enough so they do steroids and that in a way is like Anorexia. Not happy with your body just in different way as a matter of fact its quite the opposite. But you see men walk away from it and realize they are screwing themself up so they stop with the steroids and become somewhat normal again.

Isnt that what anorexia is like??? A girl not happy with her body so she stops eating or whatever it is they do to get that skinny. And they always have shows on them and they are always sitting their crying saying I know its bad I have to stop... then why dont they??? I know it must be hard after a year of doing it, but say after the first 2 months of trying to get skinny and they realize how bad its gotten why cant they stop then?? I just dont understand how someone can get so deep into something and not quit. Its like smoking, well somewhat. smoking is more of an addiction but on somewhat of the same line. 

I still cant see how Anorexia can be concidered a disease, its usually the person who brings it on themself. For example a model, instead of walking away and realizing the company is shit for making her lose all the weight she stays in and proceeds to do exactly what they tell her to do being its her own fault she becomes that way.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v491/uranusfartsalot/buckleupthread.gif
Oops, perhaps I was a bit late in posting th^at.

As to whether the pics are photoshopped or not....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ot/notreal.jpg

And regardless, it's not nice to make fun of people whether it be for being under or over weight!

This thread makes me feel constipated.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...oidmonkey1.jpg

Lmao your so random hahaha.


----------



## Thais (Nov 10, 2006)

Agoraphobia is an anxiety disorder, extreme fear of public places.


----------



## Lia (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know what agoraphobia is sorry



. But with Anorexia I just cant see why some cant walk away from it. Your right I dont understand Anorexia, thats why im talking about it to get a better understanding. However this is a huge topic change compared to what I was talking about before with the matter of saying its gross the way they look. So I dont really know what we are talking about anymore. However I dont know much about Anorexia but the reason I say why cant some women walk away from it is because I have heard but other girls that its compared to men and bodybuilding. Some of the freaks that want to get so big and they dont think they are big enough so they do steroids and that in a way is like Anorexia. Not happy with your body just in different way as a matter of fact its quite the opposite. But you see men walk away from it and realize they are screwing themself up so they stop with the steroids and become somewhat normal again.
Isnt that what anorexia is like??? A girl not happy with her body so she stops eating or whatever it is they do to get that skinny. And they always have shows on them and they are always sitting their crying saying I know its bad I have to stop... then why dont they??? I know it must be hard after a year of doing it, but say after the first 2 months of trying to get skinny and they realize how bad its gotten why cant they stop then?? I just dont understand how someone can get so deep into something and not quit. Its like smoking, well somewhat. smoking is more of an addiction but on somewhat of the same line. 

I still cant see how Anorexia can be concidered a disease, its usually the person who brings it on themself. For example a model, instead of walking away and realizing the company is shit for making her lose all the weight she stays in and proceeds to do exactly what they tell her to do being its her own fault she becomes that way.

Lmao your so random hahaha.

Because it's like drugs - you aren't stopping on something you're truly addicted, unless you have a enourmous willpower and lots of support. For some people it's drinking, others cocaine or heroine, food, gamble, and for some of these girls, not eating.

Why it's a disease? Simple, you look at your body and your mind "distorts" (it's not the exact term, but let's put like that) the image you see into a person who needs to lose weight. So they keep on getting thinner and thinner, not realizing that they are sick and unhealthy looking. I have a "kinda" of something like that - i look at myself at the mirror and i'm not able to say if i lost or gained weight. I just realize that i got fat or thin when i look at photos. But since i don't care, it's no big deal





And there are some men that doesn't stop using steroids, even if it's making them impotent, with cancer.

And drugs, isn't the person who does the 1st shot? And smoking, isn't the person who smokes the 1st cigar?


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok I didnt quite get what you meant in your last comment there. Someone who smokes their first cigar?

What I meant is how can Anorexia be a disease if you are comparing it to smoking, alcohol, drugs etc etc... People quit these things ALL the time. I quit smoking after years. Diseases (it sucks to say) but its the truth once you got a disease its pretty much with you for life. Sure you can try and be more healthy but its not going to help get rid of the disease. 



And thanks Thais



for clearing that up. I almost got that but as Lia said I just dont care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I didnt quite get what you meant in your last comment there. Someone who smokes their first cigar?
What I meant is how can Anorexia be a disease if you are comparing it to smoking, alcohol, drugs etc etc... People quit these things ALL the time. I quit smoking after years. Diseases (it sucks to say) but its the truth once you got a disease its pretty much with you for life. Sure you can try and be more healthy but its not going to help get rid of the disease. 



And thanks Thais



for clearing that up. I almost got that but as Lia said I just dont care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

you said you quit smokeing after YEARS why didnt you stop after the first puff and read on the box that it was hazardous to your health when you knew it was bad for you but you countinue


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

Haha because I was young and trying to fit in with all the cool kids for the first few months. I dont think people get Anorexic because they are trying to fit in.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha because I was young and trying to fit in with all the cool kids for the first few months. I dont think people get Anorexic because they are trying to fit in. please tell me your thoughts of why you think people become anorexic


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

I knew you were going to say something like that, but how is that fitting in??? There is a difference between anorexic and smoking. You can lose weight and be skinny to fit in but its not like you can have a puff of a cigarett and fit in. With smoking its either all or nothing. You have to smoke to fit in or so you think. Thats not the same with anorexia. You dont have to become anorexic to fit in (as a matter of fact then you dont fit in) you can just lose some weight. But this all goes back to what I said before if a girl finds herself starting to lose more and more weight why cant she stop?? That was like me and smoking after a few years I realized how bad it got, I was hitting almost a full pack a day and then I quit and didnt look back. I did that before I was hitting 2 packs or even 3 a day. So why cant someone thats losing all this weight stop and think damn im skinny enough and stop before it gets worse.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

to answer your question of why the girl cant stop, anorexia nervosa is a psychiatric diagnosis that describes a eating disorder characterized by low body weight and image distortion so even though the girl is very very thin she stills see herself as being fat you dont think that there is a mental link to this disorder


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

Well obviously, but my point is most people know this thats why I dont see how going from I want to lose 10 lbs can go to losing 50 or 60 lbs and becoming very thin. And again that is what I was saying from the start if its a dissease its not the girls fault or if she had a rough life style then again its not her fault really. Lots of depressed people this happens to. I couldnt exactly see a super happy person with a good family all the sudden going anorexic and if she does then my point is that person should know when the limit is. But otherwise if its a depressed person, with a bad life chances are they just dont care in which case they already had problems way before they went anorexic.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

anorexics have an intense fear of becomeing fat there diet habits develope from this fear and the reason alot of models and actress develope this disorder because its common in people of higher socioeconomic class and people involved in activities where thinness is look upon so you dont see the link of wanting to fit in

do you know the diffrence from a anorexic and a person thats bulimic


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I knew you were going to say something like that, but how is that fitting in??? There is a difference between anorexic and smoking. You can lose weight and be skinny to fit in but its not like you can have a puff of a cigarett and fit in. With smoking its either all or nothing. You have to smoke to fit in or so you think. Thats not the same with anorexia. You dont have to become anorexic to fit in (as a matter of fact then you dont fit in) you can just lose some weight. But this all goes back to what I said before if a girl finds herself starting to lose more and more weight why cant she stop?? That was like me and smoking after a few years I realized how bad it got, I was hitting almost a full pack a day and then I quit and didnt look back. I did that before I was hitting 2 packs or even 3 a day. So why cant someone thats losing all this weight stop and think damn im skinny enough and stop before it gets worse. It's in every Medical Encyclopedia: Anorexia Nervosa absolutely is a disease. I certainly understand, though,how from the outssider's point of view(a non-anorexic), it looks so simple, like you say: they are thin enough now, why not just STOP? But the fact is, an anorexic cannot stop losing weight, long after they (some of them, anyway)see just how ravaged and ugly they've become from extreme weight loss. If anything, they WANT to stop wanting to lose weight, but can't stop wanting it--which sounds so strange and unbelievable,I know, but I have been there, so I do know firsthand. I was anorexic at 12 and 13, so long ago and yet, whenever I see someone suffering from this disease today, I want to comfort them,tell them they WILL make it through what feels like such insanity to them, too, and pure terror...Unable to stop losing weight, fully aware of how awful I looked, how people were gaping at me, in horror, I reached 59 pounds finally and had to be hospitalized, in part b/c my diabetes only complicated things further.. It was never "on purpose"that I got so far: anorexics lose all controle of the image and care of their own bodies.Certainly in my case the anorexia was caused by a bout of depression, triggered by the tragedy of losing my sister, but more often, there is no one preceding event: anorexia takes hold of it's victim from within the brain....Today I can only describe my anorexic period as being like being handcuffed to a terrible,jagged high roller coaster and longing to get off, yet being unable to break free from the kidnapper AND hostage that was my own body, and myself...Also, as is often found with anorexics, I was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder and extreme depression, both of which psychiatrists today believe trigger the disease of anorexia. These are both called by chemical imbalances in the brain. So there is likely an organic, physiological cause for anorexia too, as well as psychological ones. All I wanted to say is, just b/c a disease is very hard to understand from the outside(and I know, it is, from inside too)does not mean it should be dismissed or trivialized. I know no one here is doing that on purpose, and I'm not upset with anyone, just wanted to answer a question.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I know what you are saying and I agree on the terms of I could see a gril wanting to fit in but dont you think most of the girls that are anorexic had problems before??? Look at most women that lose weight and they are not annorexic. There are many women that have lost a few lbs and are happy (and skinny I might add) Why is it that it seems the anorexic girls seem to be the most depressed. Its usually because they had problems before they got that way meaning something els happened so its not all to blame on them for ending up that way because maybe something happened earlier that made them depressed now they jsut dont care and want to be skinny as possible. Most models I have seen on tv are depressed. Then again you cant believe everything on tv but just going by what I See. I have yet to meet a girl that is anorexic and happy. And that is my point most people that are happy wouldnt get this way they would just lose a few lbs and no when to quit.

Also what does bulimic mean? I dont know what that means?

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's in every Medical Encylopedia: Anorexia Nervosa absolutely is a disease. I certainly understand, though,how from the outssider's point of view(a non-anorexic), it looks so simple, like you say: they are thin enough now, why not just STOP? But the fact is, an anorexic cannot stop losing weight, long after they (some of them, anyway)see just jow ravaged and ugly they've become from extreme weight loss. If anything, they WANT to stop wanting to lose weight, but can't stop wanting it--which sounds so strange and unbelievable,I know, but I have been there, so I do know firsthand. I was anorexic at 12 and 13, so long ago and yet, whenever I see someone suffering from this disease today, I want to comfort them,tell them they WILL make it through what feels like such insanity to them, too, and pure terror...Unable to stop losing weight, fully aware of how awful I looked, how people were gaping at me, in horror, I reached 59 pounds finally and had to be hospitalized, in part b/c my diabetes only complicated things further....Today I can only describe my anorexic period as being like being handcuffed to a terrible,jagged high roller coaster and longing to get off, yet being unable to break free from the kidnapper AND hostage of my own body, and of myself...Also, as is often found with anorexics, I was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder and extreme depression, both of which psychiatrists today believe trigger the disease of anorexia. These are both called by chemical imbalances in the brain. So there is likely an organic, physiological cause for anorexia too, as well as psychological ones. All I wanted to say is, just b/c a disease is very hard to understand from the outside(and I know, it is, from inside too)does not mean it should be dismissed or trivialized. I know no one here is doing that on purpose, and I'm not upset with anyone, just wanted to answer a question.

Ok so let me ask you, were you happy before you went anorexic?? Did you have any psychological problems or depressed in any way?? I find it hard to believe that a happy person could just get that way.... I know its not easy and its alot like smoking in the sense that an outside says JUST STOP its not that hard. Well I know its hard but why cant women when losing weight after they reach the 20 lbs mark (they lost 20 lbs) why cant they realize its time to stop??? Just like me and my smoking I realized a pack was to much and I quit as simple as that. Well it was hard as hell but I still did it. It just seems to me women that are anorexic dont try to stop nor do they want to stop, and that shows they have some issues other then anorexic. They cant see themself being skinny, they still see themself as being fat and that shows that they are (not mental or anything like that) just different... I see your point though, I just dont get it. When you have everyone around you saying your too skinny stop, and you weigh yourself and see you are 90 lbs and still think you are to fat they should still be able to know they are skinny?? Just like smoking hey when I was smoking I was as healthy as all my friends that didnt smoke but I still knew it was killing my insides so I knew it was time to stop.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

bulimic is when people eat large amounts of food and throws up anorexic people dont eat


----------



## Kathy (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v491/uranusfartsalot/buckleupthread.gif
Oops, perhaps I was a bit late in posting th^at.

As to whether the pics are photoshopped or not....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ot/notreal.jpg

And regardless, it's not nice to make fun of people whether it be for being under or over weight!

This thread makes me feel constipated.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...oidmonkey1.jpg

LMAO @ Little Lisa


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bulimic is when people eat large amounts of food and throws up anorexic people dont eat Oh I thought Anorexic people do both but ya ok thx for clearing that up. Anyways I think im done debating, I see all your points but I still have my oppinion. I do realize it would be tough but I still think if someone really wanted to they could break it before it got to serious. Just my personal oppinion. Enough said.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh I thought Anorexic people do both but ya ok thx for clearing that up. Anyways I think im done debating, I see all your points but I still have my oppinion. I do realize it would be tough but I still think if someone really wanted to they could break it before it got to serious. Just my personal oppinion. Enough said. peace out!!! lol


----------



## jessimau (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, I didn't expect this to get into a whole discussion of psychiatric disorders.

Tyler, I understand you have your opinion, but I think you should look into what Anorexia Nervosa really is before you set your opinion about it. Anorexia Nervosa involves brain chemicals...it's not something that you can just "snap out of." Like depression...it's not something you just snap out of when you're clinically depressed.

Sorry I used technical terms. I'm currently in grad school for counseling psychology, so it doesn't really occur to me that I'm being technical at the time. I've also considered going into mental health public policy, which is why I try to spread awareness and understanding about mental disorders.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FAT is not only ugly but a turn off and by the way tony those pics are NOT real Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no i dont have a strong aversion to fat but the thread ask do you think fat is ugly so to be honest i do find double chins dimple ass and fat rolls in the mid section gross and people who wear small clothes and let it all hang out and to be honest those pic are not real there images to pick on people that are thin of course thats gross but it's NOT reality no one that thin would be walking a runway or any where else i think they would be in the hospital on there death bed dont you so if any one finds my comments offensive to bad there being hyprocrits it's ok to talk about thin people and it dosent matter whos feelings get hurt but omg as soon as han is honest about the reality of overweight people im wrong what if i took a overweight persons picture and blew it up to make them look even fatter than they really are would that not cause a controvercy Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think your right people do need to think befor they speak about people rather it be fat or thin because it does hurt both side of the fences and im just let the fat folks that talk shit get a dose of there own medicine and if the mods want to flag me for it so be it




Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever"shurgs" it's ovious you cant deal with controvercy subjects rather it be weight issues or race ones from what i read on the other thread just because you ignore problems doesnt make them better or go away and honestly i dont think i have read one thread about gross fat people or obest issues because it hit's to close to home for alot of people and is very sensitive subject so it's easy to pick on people with the oppisite problems because it's not your problem so to speak and i wasnt trying to be insensitive to people that are over weight which by the way consider to be a deadly eating disorder if it's severe but if i posted pics of fat people and constanly pick and made rude comments after awhile it would get old and there alot of members on mut and im sure theres a handfull that are batteling there on eating disorders that get just as turn off as you did everytime they read those snotty comments Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tyler iam dealing with this crazy ass subject but as soon as i reverse it i got attack as long as i go along and agree with everyone else it's all good as soon as i started talking about overweight no one wanted to hear that but it's all good i enjoy topics that are controvercy and thanks for this thread tony i was enjoying it



Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif your right tyler that is pathetic and gross but it's NOT reality those pictures are NOT real the models dont really look like that there not that thin the only person i have ever seen that look that thin was my dad when he was in th hospital dieing and was being feed through tubes for months and guess what he was to weak to walk or even sit up so dont feel bad for gisele bundchen she is hot and healthy looking thats not really her Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you said you quit smokeing after YEARS why didnt you stop after the first puff and read on the box that it was hazardous to your health when you knew it was bad for you but you countinue Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif to answer your question of why the girl cant stop, anorexia nervosa is a psychiatric diagnosis that describes a eating disorder characterized by low body weight and image distortion so even though the girl is very very thin she stills see herself as being fat you dont think that there is a mental link to this disorder http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/Jennilicious/Pancake.jpg

i don't think this pic will ever get old.


----------



## Ms-lala (Nov 10, 2006)

That's so nasty!


----------



## mintesa (Nov 10, 2006)

Lisa and Jen those pics are so cute make my day





TylerD, when i was a teenager I got really skinny. I always thought i looked fat. so i didnt eat at all. In the mirror i looked fat.

But then one day I saw a picture of me. One day I saw how skinny i was, and how sick I looked. I dont know, it just happened one day. All the time in I thought I was fat. I started eating after that. returning to normal.

i cant explain it myself.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...us/Pancake.jpg

i don't think this pic will ever get old.

some how you not understanding does NOT surprise me


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 10, 2006)

i think meat is good in the right places. but geez! this is def. photoshopped. unfortunately, it's real for some girls out there and it's sad.


----------



## Andi (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's in every Medical Encylopedia: Anorexia Nervosa absolutely is a disease. I certainly understand, though,how from the outssider's point of view(a non-anorexic), it looks so simple, like you say: they are thin enough now, why not just STOP? But the fact is, an anorexic cannot stop losing weight, long after they (some of them, anyway)see just jow ravaged and ugly they've become from extreme weight loss. If anything, they WANT to stop wanting to lose weight, but can't stop wanting it--which sounds so strange and unbelievable,I know, but I have been there, so I do know firsthand. I was anorexic at 12 and 13, so long ago and yet, whenever I see someone suffering from this disease today, I want to comfort them,tell them they WILL make it through what feels like such insanity to them, too, and pure terror...Unable to stop losing weight, fully aware of how awful I looked, how people were gaping at me, in horror, I reached 59 pounds finally and had to be hospitalized, in part b/c my diabetes only complicated things further....Today I can only describe my anorexic period as being like being handcuffed to a terrible,jagged high roller coaster and longing to get off, yet being unable to break free from the kidnapper AND hostage of my own body, and of myself...Also, as is often found with anorexics, I was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder and extreme depression, both of which psychiatrists today believe trigger the disease of anorexia. These are both called by chemical imbalances in the brain. So there is likely an organic, physiological cause for anorexia too, as well as psychological ones. All I wanted to say is, just b/c a disease is very hard to understand from the outside(and I know, it is, from inside too)does not mean it should be dismissed or trivialized. I know no one here is doing that on purpose, and I'm not upset with anyone, just wanted to answer a question.

thank you so much for telling your story. IÂ´m sure everyone who didnÂ´t understand anorexia before can understand it a bit better now!!!!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 11, 2006)

Jessi sorry my major isn't psychiatry, im just but an engineer. Anyways you did not put forth much of a point anyhow. tossing out a fancy term off the internet doesn't help prove your case any further. A disease is unchangeable by human will and is completely involuntary. Anorexia can be cured through therapy and life inspection methods. This is a mental complication that is not rooted to a virus or a involuntary defect. Although certain brain chemical functions can favor anorexia, this doesn't show anorexia is a disease or that is impossible to avoid.


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 11, 2006)

Please tell me those photos are photoshopped, because if they are real, that is just really sad.


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW! I just can't read anymore. All I can say is, "thin" is designated by society. Check out the nearest magazine!! The cover says "a dress for all sizes!" Yes, you turn to page whatever to see this "Dress" and the biggest size is a 14? Uh? ALL SIZES??? Its hard to be heavy.. I know.. I've battled weight issues all my life. An no, its not cuz I binge on ho-ho's and cake.. There are other reasons.. Legitimate ones.. Anyway.. To some, a size 12 can be "fat" to others who would never see a size 12, its thin. Try being very overweight one day. see how people stare at you, how clothing store salespeople ignore you, doctors even make snide remarks (belive me I KNOW THAT FIRSTHAND!)... I'm sure being anorexically thin gets stares too. But no one really "Laughs" at them when they eat there lunch or picks on them when they might have french fries. They may make comments about it, either way its cruel to BOTH sides..

Either way, its hard to be what society calls fat. Or being at the far ends of each spectrum. But society's acceptance and definition of whats beautiful is partially to blame. Everyone is beautiful in their own right. Self worth is all that matters. We all have our opinions on those who wear too tight clothes that are morbidly obese, but those people really might not KNOW how they look. Their minds are sometimes altered. Just like the anorexic, when asked to draw themselves, drew someone that was round and fleshly.. even though they are actually boney. Lets see the problem for what it is...its the force of needing to be accepted


----------



## Geek (Nov 11, 2006)

Everyone, please keep you're posts on topic and constructive.





Thanks





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

some how you not understanding does NOT surprise me


----------



## jessimau (Nov 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jessi sorry my major isn't psychiatry, im just but an engineer. Anyways you did not put forth much of a point anyhow. tossing out a fancy term off the internet doesn't help prove your case any further. A disease is unchangeable by human will and is completely involuntary. Anorexia can be cured through therapy and life inspection methods. This is a mental complication that is not rooted to a virus or a involuntary defect. Although certain brain chemical functions can favor anorexia, this doesn't show anorexia is a disease or that is impossible to avoid. Ouch. It's not just "a term from the internet" to me and I wasn't knocking you for not knowing the terms...I was apologizing because I used jargon when I really shouldn't have because I forget that most people *don't* know what I'm referring to. I have a bachelors in psychology and will eventually be getting a doctorate in clinical psychology, which is why I sometimes use jargon w/o realizing it. Sheesh! I try to apologize and explain myself and you take offense? I suggested that you look into anorexia a little before you totally set your opinion in your mind because I thought you might want to be better informed, but it seems that it's already set and no amount of looking into it would change your opinion. So then, to you, depression is not a disease either, I wold imagine, nor is alcoholism. Am I correct? That's why I want to do mental health public policy work some day..I see so much bias against people with mental disorders and diseases that it makes me sick. I'm not saying you or anyone else here does, I'm just shocked overall at how ill-informed people are about an important part of overall health and how closed-minded many are to hearing about it.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

In opinion it's okay to be anorexic in this society, but if you have a bit of buldge, then may God himself have mercy on your fat-soluble soul!


----------



## jessimau (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry Tony! I'm done, I swear.


----------



## han (Nov 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone, please keep you're posts on topic and constructive.




Thanks

tony if the thread was suppose to stay on topic which was 'do you think fat is ugly" your the one that took it off topic with those phony pics and maybe thats why jennifer didnt understand this thread


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tony if the thread was suppose to stay on topic which was 'do you think fat is ugly" your the one that took it off topic with those phony pics and maybe thats why jennifer didnt understand this thread jennifer didn't understand this thread because my head explodes when i see run-on sentences


----------



## Geek (Nov 11, 2006)

thread closed!



bada-bing!


----------

